# Lawnmower Upgrade Options



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

Looking for some help with upgrading lawnmowers.

*Lawn Information:*

Roughly 20K. Going through major weed removal and end state will be Bermuda. Live in Bradenton, FL (near LCN for comparable weather)

*Current Inventory:*

Toro Timemaster 30" - I bought this used at what I believe to be a fairly good steal around $400. It's a very good shape. I did recently change all three belts on it. There is some paint wear, but it's minimal.

I found that it provided a very nice cut, especially using the mulching feature. While 30" is certainly much better than a standard 21" mower, my lawn is still just too big to do, as it still takes over 2 hours. Also, I get pretty aggravated having to fill the gas half way through.

Poulan 38" Riding Mower - I bought this used as well for around $250. It runs ok, and gets an ok cut, but it run super hard and loud. I feel like it's seen better days for sure. It'll start up fine, and I recently replaced the blade clutch cable, so that's not a problem anymore. I'm really just hoping to break even on a sale of this.

*Future State:*

Given the size of my lawn, the type of grass I forecast having throughout, the weather, and the expected available funds if I sell these two (I'm thinking I can definitely get $600 back for the two mowers I have (minimum) and quite possibly 700-$800. I'm willing to spend and additional 100-200 if the deal make sense.), are there any recommendations that this group has?

I highly doubt I would get a brand new mower, so I would prefer a used, but very well maintained, riding mower.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm mowing 20k of Bermuda with a 26" greensmower which takes between 1:15 - 1:45 depending on double-cuts, collecting vs not, etc. If I go all-out and double cut the entire lawn with the box on, it might take me 2.5hrs.

You budget puts a used greensmower within reach but it certainly won't be a riding unit. A lawn tractor in the $1000 range is possible, but it's going to be a relatively old model or something more entry level that's just a year or two old. I'd look for a gently used Deere LT180, preferably with the 42C deck or the Freedom 42 (mulch only). Nothing wrong the the 48C but it's more prone to scalping with the wide cut and you won't notice much of a time difference on 20K.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

I got my Husky for $760 and it only had 40 hours on it. Found it on FB marketplace.


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

Looking at this one for $1000. Looks like it's in good shape. Any thoughts???


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Looks like it has spent most of its life outdoors unprotected. Quite possibly on a trailer for someone who may have had a lawn service? Check the hour meter for sure.


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

I ended up going with this guy. Ariens Zoom 42". Got lucky, as the previous owner definitely kept it in amazing condition. I think this is going to be the upgrade I needed.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

I dont like stamped decks. Just my opinion


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

N LA Hacker said:


> I dont like stamped decks. Just my opinion


You usually don't get much of a choice unless you want to cough up some serious $$ for a fabricated deck. A well-designed stamped deck will have some advantages over a fab'd deck too. Lots of corners under fab'd decks for grass to build up.

If the OP stuck to his budget, I think he did well. That Ariens looks new!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

That Ariens looks very, very similar to my Gravely ZT42.

Congrats on your new mower! I salivate every time I see one for sale. It's a condition.


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

social port said:


> That Ariens looks very, very similar to my Gravely ZT42.
> 
> Congrats on your new mower! I salivate every time I see one for sale. It's a condition.


I believe that Ariens and Gravely are the same company now.

https://www.ariensco.com/Company/Brands


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

ccanad said:


> *Current Inventory:*
> 
> Toro Timemaster 30" - I bought this used at what I believe to be a fairly good steal around $400. It's a very good shape. I did recently change all three belts on it. There is some paint wear, but it's minimal.
> 
> Poulan 38" Riding Mower - I bought this used as well for around $250. It runs ok, and gets an ok cut, but it run super hard and loud. I feel like it's seen better days for sure. It'll start up fine, and I recently replaced the blade clutch cable, so that's not a problem anymore. I'm really just hoping to break even on a sale of this.


I was able to sell my Timemaster for $675! There are none in the market, and lots of people contacted me.

Still working on selling my Poulan...


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

social port said:


> That Ariens looks very, very similar to my Gravely ZT42.
> 
> Congrats on your new mower! I salivate every time I see one for sale. It's a condition.


Yeah, it looks identical, except for so slight variations on the engine...

https://www.ariens.com/downloads/Ariens_Zoom_Sell_Sheet.pdf

https://www.gravely.com/downloads/Gravely-ZT-Sell-Sheet.pdf


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@ccanad I've really enjoyed mine, FWIW. It makes a very fine cut. It's not so great on slopes, though. I've come close to sliding a few times. Not a good feeling :lol:


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Be VERY careful and do your research on the type of hydro trans what your looking at has. I think even that Ariens has "residential" model (non-serviceable) transmissions. With 20k sq feet you will put some hours on one. I highly recommend a used commercial zero-turn or a used "garden" tractor with serviceable transmissions.


----------

